# Having a problem with HP Pavilion wireless



## StayOnBoard

Ok, here is the problem. I've had this computer for about 3-4 months, it has Windows Vista installed. The machine is an HP Pavilion dv2000 laptop.

It has a built-in wireless adapter that when I turn from "left to right" would change from "blue to red" respectively. So I would know the wireless card was working.

Yesterday my wife bought a Dlink WBR-1310 wireless router and suddenly the thing stops working. I set up the router, which I believe I've done correctly... but I can only get a connection if I physically connect the network cable from the router to the laptop (or directly into the modem). For the life of me I cannot figure out what the problem is. It "appears" to me that there is something wrong with the network adapter. I can only find one in device manager (cannot seem to find the wireless at all) and my HP assistant doesn't open anytime I double click. I even tried to download the new HP wireless asst. drivers and still no luck!!! :down: I have no idea what else could be the issue, but I have had more issues with this PC over the past 3 months than I think I've had with any other.  In addition to that, my CD-Rom drive cannot get its' drivers updated and that doesn't even work!! The laptop came with vista and they didn't give me a disk so I can't even format it which would hopefully solve the problem? Maybe? I dunno, but any help is surely very very appreciated! 

Thanks very much!

Edit: I forgot to mention that the light NEVER turns blue anymore, no matter if the router is on/off/connected/not-connected etc. Doesn't matter what happens, always the same result. Just wanted to add that in (helps to say why I think its the PC and not the router).

In addition (more edits)  I noticed people with similar problems asking for ipconfig /all so I figured I should do the same

C:\Users\admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : admin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ed.shawcable.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ed.shawcable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-93-C3-B0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d00:8ceb:36b9:4f71%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : October-04-07 7:14:04 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : October-11-07 7:58:46 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201332435
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ed.shawcable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.ed.shawcable.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.100%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38a:9e:28fa:3f57:ff9b(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9e:28fa:3f57:ff9b%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\admin>


----------



## JohnWill

Well, your IPCONFIG shows no wireless hardware, which is probably the first thing to fix.

In Device Manager, what devices are listed under *Network adapters*? Are there ANY devices anywhere in Device Manager with a yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## StayOnBoard

Thanks for the reply!

There isn't anything wrong in that respect within device manager(except my CD drive which refuses to get the right drivers - darn vista). In fact, Im pretty sure it cannot find the wireless card at all! The only thing listed in networks under my device manager is the "LAN" card, which works great as long as the wire is plugged in.

This is what I found really odd. It was working perfectly up until yesterday, yet something happened to the Wireless adapter built into the laptop.  This is why Im so lost... is there any way I can get that hardware back? I tried rebooting but it doesn't find anything new. It appears as if the HP Wireless is totally pooched! 

If I can get the PC to actually SEE the wireless card again, I am reasonably sure I can make the rest of it work. Just for whatever reason it doesn't see that card anymore and no matter if I turn the card off or on it still stays red and unworkable. 

I may have to cal HP support but I wanted to check with you guys here incase I was just missing something  Im really a software guy, hardware isn't my thing, and networking even less... I REALLY appreciate the help and reply, thanks so much!


----------



## wim_mulder

I have seen it before that the card is gone. What I usually tell them to do is reseat the wireless card. You do this by finding the panel for....actually Here is a video tutorial from HP http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmconten...382&MEID=CF4D36A0-D4E4-4E35-9570-7E0EBB090905
It will show you how to if you go to Wireless LAN minicard. 
If that does not work you can try run a recovery, which wipes everything but it could fix it and it may also fix your optical drive issue. You do this by tapping F11 when it is booting. Then you follow the steps. And if they have to send you any parts they will make you do that first so...might as well do it now. Good luck!


----------



## rsurve

Recently my friend had same issue with HP Pavilion dv2312us Notebook with Vista, One fine day, his wireless lan device was missing from Device manager and wireless light on notebook was not blue(active).
I tried all above mentioned fixes, even reseated the Wireless card but it did not worked.
Finally I updated the Bios from HP site

(http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3376863&lang=en) for above model

Following is the URL for Bios update

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3376863&os=2093&lang=en

After installation reboot, Vista was able to recognize the wireless card and was able to get it working

Note: Before updating bios I did updated display and network controller with latest driver

Hope this helps

rsurve


----------



## JohnWill

I suspect just turning the wireless card on in the old BIOS would have accomplished the same thing.


----------

